
The Most Mysterious Object in the History of Technology - mathattack
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/06/antikythera-mechanism-whoa/487832/?single_page=true
======
brudgers
Recent discussion of the Antikythera:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11902342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11902342)

